

NSA Spying Isn't About You - rsingel
https://medium.com/future-participle/3312bd0d2364

======
anigbrowl
The original headline (on both HN and the source is 'NSA Spying So Isn’t About
You.' Mods, stop rewriting headlines that don't break the guidelines.

